# Been offered..



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

.. A Canon 20D at a very good price. Anyone had any experience with them? Looking at reviews, it looks a good camera?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Bought it! lol :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Lol. You won't regret it. I had the 30d, and it was awesome.


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Blimey, you got it before anyone had a chance to comment. It is a good camera, the only thing that may let it down (as with most) is poor glass.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've used a 20d for several years now, just had it professionally cleaned and is still as good as new. You might find some useful tips and settings on this website.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/20d/users-guide.htm


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice bit of kit mate! what you pay for it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would be interested to know as well as am thinking about getting it, still a very good camera by all accounts having spent far to long over the xmas break looking for one. Decided on the Nikon D80 but was to late as jessops who were by far the cheapest sold out :wall:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> nice bit of kit mate! what you pay for it if you dont mind me asking?


Got the body only for £230.. I'm going for this piece of glass:

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...0mm f3.5-6.3 XR DI (Canon AF)-29452/Show.html

Been told it's what I need for my kind of photography. A nice all rounder :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

S500 said:


> I've used a 20d for several years now, just had it professionally cleaned and is still as good as new. You might find some useful tips and settings on this website.
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/20d/users-guide.htm


Thanks for that. I get the camera/lens on Tuesday, so I have all weekend to get used to it. (If you see what I mean!)


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry, that was used. Only 3000 shutter actuations though


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Sorry, that was used. Only 3000 shutter actuations though


DOH! just worked it out you are the same Nick from TP? You posted on one of my threads there, I post under another name on that website. You got the camera from MPB? What a small world it is


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Silver R26 said:


> DOH! just worked it out you are the same Nick from TP? You posted on one of my threads there, I post under another name on that website. You got the camera from MPB? What a small world it is


Hi mate, same one. What thread did I post in? would be nice to put a name to a post lol :wave:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just in case anyone is interested, there is a 20D for sale here:

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=102560

Good price too. I'm gutted! lol


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Hi mate, same one. What thread did I post in? would be nice to put a name to a post lol :wave:


'pants' is my name on TP it was on the 'another newbie cry for help and advice thread'

I think that deal you got was good considering that you wanted/needed a different lense to the one that other guy is offering. You would have ended up buying the lense you have anyway, as you need it for you type of pics you want to take :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Silver R26 said:


> 'pants' is my name on TP it was on the 'another newbie cry for help and advice thread'
> 
> I think that deal you got was good considering that you wanted/needed a different lense to the one that other guy is offering. You would have ended up buying the lense you have anyway as you need it for you type of pics :thumb:


Ah Pants. Nice to meet you.
Now THERE'S a sentence I never thought I would utter! lol

Bloody minefield this photography lark aint it?? Been away from it for a while, and now back with a vengeance. Referring to your thread, I just went for the best advice I could find, and jumped at the 20D. It's better than a compact that's for sure! lol Hopefully Canon will be the way forward for me...


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Its driving me stir crazy been looking for 3 weeks now soild, wish I had bought the D80 that jessops were doing a great deal on. Now am learning that glass is just as important as body :wall: Think I am edging towards the D200 with a 18-70 lense together with a cheap like £30 cheap tamron 55-200mm to get me some good zoom. Then get a 70-300mm vr when feel I have deserve to get one. Then theres Photoshop everyone seems to have it and thats not cheap, been looking at the HDR stuff and love that, looks like it could get expensive !


----------

